
IBM to Bring Swift to the Cloud - Rican7
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/49157.wss
======
steego
You have to love how IBM uses the old fashioned press releases to try and lure
young developers to use their hip new technology on their platform.

~~~
splatcollision
They can't ever stop doing press releases of course, but the Bluemix marketing
site has a bit nicer presentation of the interesting bits:
[http://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/swift/](http://www.ibm.com/cloud-
computing/bluemix/swift/)

~~~
steego
I don't disagree. Companies always need to issue press releases in conjunction
with an announcement, but too many older companies (mine included) too often
lean on them like a crutch.

If IBM wants to stay relevant, they need to start controlling how things like
this are announced and branded. IBM actually has a cool set of offerings here,
but it's obscured behind a collage of unfamiliar names like Bluemix,
OpenWhisk, Kitura that belongs to a group called IBM MobileFirst Offering
Management.

With a barrage of names like that, it reeks of a group that's going to be
reshuffled and rebranded into something else 1-3 years from now.

People want one name and one comprehensive page. If you want to attract Swift
developers to use Bluemix, then direct them to something like this:
[https://github.com/ibm-swift/kitura](https://github.com/ibm-swift/kitura)

Developers these days want one name that they can google, download the bits,
and get started in under 5 minutes to see if it's something that's worth their
while.

------
k33n
Can't say I understand the value in this at all.

~~~
BenoitP
Exact same thing as Node allowing people specialized in javascript to easily
transition to the server.

There is nothing for me in it, there is nothing for you in it, but there is
something in it for the swift developers (and thus, for IBM).

~~~
lhnz
I transitioned from Python to Node and from Node onto the whole stack. I think
a lot of people did this.

There are presumably still a lot of people that see benefit in being able to
write one programming language across their whole stack.

------
KSS42
One Language to rule them all ...

~~~
melling
That'll probably never happen but Swift is rapidly gaining popularity. Over 3
dozen books were released within 18 months of Swift's announcement:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/books](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/books)

And dozens of bloggers publish Swift articles every week:

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?week=20160220](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html?week=20160220)

